# venison burger



## enjoys cutting (Jan 27, 2010)

just wondering if anyone else here makes their own venison hamburg?i tried adding some seasonings to it as i made it.you do it when you make sausage so i can't see why it can't be done with burger?


----------



## yooper (Jan 27, 2010)

I grind my own burger, but dont add any thing to it. usually just coarse grind and use it for chili, spaghetti and such. sometimes I will buy the sausage in the tube and mix it 50-50. Then I do re spice it.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 27, 2010)

When you grind it add about 1 lb cheap bacon to 20 lbs of vension. You will be surprised and mmmmmmm good.


----------



## mbergeon (Jan 27, 2010)

I grind my own. 

Half of it I grind and add nothing.

Half I add onions, garlic, and basil. This I mark as spiced VB. I use it for chili, spagetti, and such. it is very good.

on a related note, take a sleeve of crackers and run them thru your grinder after finishing your meat, makes clean up alot easier.


----------



## yooper (Jan 27, 2010)

mbergeon said:


> I grind my own.
> 
> Half of it I grind and add nothing.
> 
> ...



dont forget to use the flavored crackers in meat loaf that evening


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 27, 2010)

good to hear other people enjoying venison.i make alot of sausage meat with bear.first time to add spices to the burger looking forward to trying it.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 27, 2010)

*I grind my own burger.*

I mis some pork butt into the mix to give it some moisture. We made brats last fall and made them taste kind of like johnsonvilles!!!!! We also had venison burgers last night for supper. MMMMM GOOD


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

I made up a good 30-40lb this year with old school hand crank grinder. Added about 6lb of fairly lean pork. Turned out well, took lots of time trimming. Just finnished a big pot of chilly a few people ate it and could not tell it came from wild little brown white tailed cows


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 27, 2010)

stopped using hand grinder when i started doing over 100lbs of burger a season.lol took 2 of us 3 hrs to double grind 20lbs of bear one night.the next season i bought a 1 hp grinder from cabela's:jawdrop:some of the best money i ever spent10 to 12 lbs a minute now takes as much time to clean up as it does to double grind.


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, hand grinder was a workout, but wife said she was enjoying processing the meat up, kind of an old school back to basics kick. Makes you appreciate things for what they are.

LOL I guess might be a readneck when processing the meat from hunting season is a family event.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 27, 2010)

my son loves to cut up the meat and feed it into the grinder,everyone enjoys it.sounds funny to hear kids ask for bear hamburgs for supper.lol


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, take good care of the meat, trim it well, and don't let it sit in the freezer too long is the key. I think a lot of people get turned off from wild game from stuff that gets given away that was poorly preped or frozen too long.

Been vaccume bagging most stuff, it pretty much puts an end to freeze burn.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 27, 2010)

yes a good vaccum sealer is worth it's weight for fighting freezer burn.i used it for packaging my meat birds also.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 27, 2010)

yooper said:


> I grind my own burger, but dont add any thing to it. usually just coarse grind and use it for chili, spaghetti and such. sometimes I will buy the sausage in the tube and mix it 50-50. Then I do re spice it.



10-4..over! Dats how I roll, the 50/50 mix is the bomb for breakfast patties or settin on a bun to eat


----------



## craddock (Jan 28, 2010)

Two years ago I bought a meat grinder from Northern Tool for around $50. and it came with a big pully and a crank handle. I got a 3/4 hp. motor and a 3" pulley and mounted it to a board. Now I can grind meat as fast as I can shove it in the grinder. The grinder really works well. I grind up around 150 lbs. per year and I add a little pork and seasons with it when grinding.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 28, 2010)

For years we used an old skool hand grinder, used it for deer hogs and beef for decades. 

If that is what you got, don't ever think twice about taking it apart and clearing the gristle out of the blades. 

If for one crank it seems it is not grinding right, or feeding well, there is gristle wrapped around the blades and plugging the outlets, only way to get the show on the road again it to take it apart. 

With deer, there is no way your going to bone them with out gristle. 

Any one that has spent some time with the old skool grinders know just what this is all about.


----------



## nategyoder (Jan 28, 2010)

This year we mixed some burger up with the hot sausage but more like 20% sausage instead of 50%. Then the regular ground venison for hamburgers got mixed with beef fat. I get the fat for free from the local super market. If you let them know the next time they are cutting steaks and such they will save it for you. You get funny looks from the check out girl. The beef fat helps the burgers stick together and adds flavor. I add the season salt when it is over the flame.


----------



## geobckmstr (Jan 28, 2010)

Years ago you could buy beef(good for 6 months) or pork(3 months) fat for twenty cents a pound, then I would mix at 20/80 ratuo. about 10 years ago it went up to .80 cents a pound.(birdfeeders) so i started buying cheap hamburger 75/25 when it went on sale and mix 2 lbs hamb.to 1 pound ground ven.and use it for everything.


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 29, 2010)

tried adding beef suet to my deer burger for the first and last time this year.i found that the suet gave the deer a taste of beef and we prefer the burger lean.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I add 10% or 15% pork fat by wight to my ground Deer. I prefer A juicy Burger to a dry lean one lol.
I don't like the taste of Deer fat or Moose Or Elk. Pork Fat Rules!
All other cut's are cooked Medium with a bit of pink and are fine. But Ground and Sausage I ad the Pork fat.


----------



## JPP (Jan 29, 2010)

I use it in chilli, it is delicious, 100% pure venison. No need for pork or other contaminants.


----------



## jwarren2165 (Jan 29, 2010)

JPP said:


> I use it in chilli, it is delicious, 100% pure venison. No need for pork or other contaminants.



I agree with you. Last week I shot a meat deer on a nuisance permit. Got to use my rifle! Any how natural venision burger if cooked med rare is very flaverful in burger als bacon cheeseburger rule. ANy how my meat deer gave me 51 lbs of burger and cost me 25 cents a lb to grind at the local butcher. Took about 8 minutes to grind well worth the 12 dollars .


----------



## enjoys cutting (Jan 29, 2010)

i love pork fat as much as the nextguy,going to have to try pork fat in some deer burger next year.put 1 lbs of bacon to 6lbs bear for sausages and it's very good.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2010)

Venison is about the only meat we eat, we cook it all different ways. Usually mix about 10 percent fat in it and use it for everything. Haven't bought any beef in a long time. Also will have wild hog if i'm lucky enought to get one. Ain't nothin better than deer chili in the winter.


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 31, 2010)

If you want a crowd-pleaser that will even convert venison haters, grind three pounds of bacon ends, five pounds of the cheapest beef burger (for grilling grease), a quart and half of jalapenos, and some high-temp cheese together with 12-15 pounds of deer, elk, antelope or whatever. The best burger that I have ever eaten. It is also very good leaving out the jalapenos and cheese.

If you like summer sausage etc., the kits that Cabelas sells are all very good.


----------

